# Installing RS6 grill on 2.7T hood



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm installing a OEM RS6 grill on my 2.7T. As some of you know, the RS6 grill was not designed to bolt up to the 2.7T hood without modification. I've read the info here:
http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/618062.phtml
But the guy doesn't go into detail on how he attached the lower section of the grill. Does anyone have more insite on this issue?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Installing RS6 grill on 2.7T hood (Uberhare)*

That was not fun. Finally got it installed over the weekend. It required a lot of cutting and modifying of the lower portion.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Installing RS6 grill on 2.7T hood (Uberhare)*

Hey Uber
Nice job man! Looks really good. I am seriously thinking of doing this mod. Was it very difficult or more of a PITA?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Installing RS6 grill on 2.7T hood (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/618062.phtml
But the guy doesn't go into detail on how he attached the lower section of the grill. Does anyone have more insite on this issue?

The "guy" didn't go into details on the open forum for security reasons.







You could have emailed me like other A6 owners did, and I would have gladly provided you details.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

It's not all that bad. Dremel tool or somekind of cut off wheel is highly recommended.
5speed6...just sent you a PM.


----------

